# Betta in 90 degrees?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

One of my air conditioners broke, and my room is the attic, so with the other on full blast, its about 90-95 degrees in here, should I move the tank downstairs? Its a 2.5 gal with a betta and the weather should cool in a couple days so its down to 80ish


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

whats the water temperature? because the atmosphere is usually warmer than the water temperature itself.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would, the tank would normally be a few degrees cooler than the room, which would be high 80's to 90+....sounds like you might end up with betta soup! Hopefully it's small enough to cart about without too much trouble.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Bettas can live up to 88-90 degree water. as long as there is no sunlight exposure that causes the water to be hot to the touch of your finger. If you want to be safe you could move the betta downstairs.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I read the hermometer and its 87 but it mite go up later...


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you should move it.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Right now


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, will do.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't have AC in my room either and it was 105 here today. I unplugged all the heaters and their water was still about 87 :shock:. Thankfully it was only a 2 day thing. Tomorrow its supposed to be 70-80


----------

